# Have y'all seen The Mechanic?



## djdougal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just watched *The Mechanic* for the first time. Definitely a fan. Statham and Foster rocked the stunts and the fighting were actually believable! Found this behind the scenes  clip that shows how they did some of the fighting. Highly recommend it if you haven't seen it. What do you guys think?


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2011)

Only saw the previews when it was first coming out.  Havent seen it yet, but I plan on it soon.  Looks pretty good and I liked Statham in the Transporter movies.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw the original.  No need to see another.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had some doubts about it at first.  I watched the original and really like the old Bronson movies.  But, I am also a Stathman fan and wanted to see it.

They are different enough that I didn't feel that it stepped on the toes of the original too much.  Much of the plot is the same, but updated more for the current time.


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoyed it.  No way am I going to click on your link, though.  Just sayin'.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen the original and the remake and I enjoyed them both, I just enjoyed the original a little bit more.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 6, 2011)

The original is an action classic.  I'll get around to the new one eventually.  I love Jason's work, but this does not seem like a film I should go chasing after.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 8, 2011)

Omar B said:


> The original is an action classic. I'll get around to the new one eventually. I love Jason's work, but this does not seem like a film I should go chasing after.


 
It wasn't bad, as far as action flicks go... I didn't like the ending tho.  I prefered the Original better.


----------

